
Y Combinator And The Fresh Blood Of Innocents - dwynings
http://uncrunched.com/2012/03/27/y-combinator-and-the-fresh-blood-of-innocents/
======
evan0202
Michael Arrington can find a way to make anything about himself.

------
nchuhoai
pg, take my blood, I'm innocent

... Wow that sounds even creepier than I thought

